# Rubbish day at stables



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I had myself booked in for a beach hack yesterday. I hadmyself worked up for no reason. It was very dissapointing! 

The instructor was not very friendly. I was put on a really awkward, stubborn horse. I not only have sore legs, but sore arms from constantly fighting with him! 
In the arena before the hack, my guy would not let me hold him back to give the rider infront space, he kept trying to cut the corners and I found it quite hard to concentrate on what I was supposed to be doing!
There were no other availabe to swap to as they only tacked up enough for those who booked.
I spent the whole hour fighting with him and the instructor kept telling me to give the front rider space, etc but my guy just would not listen! I was doing everything I was meant to be, I was not squeezing him by mistake, and I was definitely giving him enough rein. It was really not fun 

It made me feel awful! I first went riding when I was two but yesterday I felt like a first timer again!

I will not be going back there again!

I have booked myself in for a half hour private lesson where my friend goes on sunday, so I hope that goes better!

x


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

hello i was a riding instrutor but fell pregnant so had to stop....i loved it ive worked on many of yards and know how most of them are.i used to give my jockeys the choise of what they wanted to do and who they wanted to ride if anyone felt uncomftable i would swop to a quiet pony then build there confidance up before sticking them back on the one they dident like...most riding stables have the young kids sticking there ore in and making the rider feel uncomftable aswell ....

realy your ride should be made as peacefull as possible as the ride should be enjoyable for you as the rider so you want to come back....

also when i get my horses again i will have my own stables and give lesson to people as yards are too bitchie lol...


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

when my OH had his first riding lesson it was terrible, we both did the lesson, but the instructer thought because i had been riding alot longer than him she should spend more time with me than him  

he was on the worst horse ever, he had a schooling whip on her, the instructer tried throwing wood chips at her but nothing worked. It very nearly put him of riding all together. 

I took him out on a couple of hacks after that and he picked it up really well, so when he went home to Portsmouth he had some lessons at fort widley, and they said if he carries on the way he is going he'll be in the olympics after the 2012 ones i was GOBSMACKED 

he's now got a horse out on loan with me and he seems so much happier


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What a shame! Sounds like they really couldn't be bothered, I really hope they haven't put you off too much! Honestly once you find the right place and instructor you'll soon get back the love of riding!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Nothing could put me off horses!  Lol
The place I have booked at on sunday sound alot better! I can't wait 

x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> when my OH had his first riding lesson it was terrible, we both did the lesson, but the instructer thought because i had been riding alot longer than him she should spend more time with me than him
> 
> he was on the worst horse ever, he had a schooling whip on her, the instructer tried throwing wood chips at her but nothing worked. It very nearly put him of riding all together.
> 
> ...


My partner had his first lesson at fort widley have to say i was impressed! Ive taught him the rest though on a horse i can now borrow for him.

I do feel sorry for these riding school horses, ive seen some terrible places where they drag out old lame heavy horses and practically beat them to get them to go forward, horrendous.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> My partner had his first lesson at fort widley have to say i was impressed! Ive taught him the rest though on a horse i can now borrow for him.
> 
> I do feel sorry for these riding school horses, ive seen some terrible places where they drag out old lame heavy horses and practically beat them to get them to go forward, horrendous.


My OH love it at fort widley, he can't wait to go home just to go back up there.

Now he's got a horse on loan while he's here for uni i'll teach him, untill we buy the one we are looking at, then i'll teach him on mine i think


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> My OH love it at fort widley, he can't wait to go home just to go back up there.
> 
> Now he's got a horse on loan while he's here for uni i'll teach him, untill we buy the one we are looking at, then i'll teach him on mine i think


I couldnt teach him on mine, think he'd take the piss and have him off in seconds!! haha the horse i have him riding is lovely, he'd only fallen off once (he needed that he was getting far too cocky!!) she stands and waits for him to get back on!! Shes 17hands and an absolute sweet heart.

This was his first 'sit' on her in the winter, made him buy a decent hat now so he doesnt look like an egg head!! haha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

crofty said:


> I couldnt teach him on mine, think he'd take the piss and have him off in seconds!! haha the horse i have him riding is lovely, he'd only fallen off once (he needed that he was getting far too cocky!!) she stands and waits for him to get back on!! Shes 17hands and an absolute sweet heart.
> 
> This was his first 'sit' on her in the winter, made him buy a decent hat now so he doesnt look like an egg head!! haha


haha  my OH wants to ride the one i have on loan...i think i'll wait till he's been riding abit longer lol. aww she sounds and looks gorgeous  LOL at the hat though  haha.


----------



## DaisyNLaura (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes riding stables and myself dont get on well apart from when we were on school holiday type week when we get to ride with all our best m8s they can be the most snobby of the riding world riding with friends a thousand times better now my mums best m8 is my guru/ riding instructor 

hope the new place is better though x


----------

